# Preventing shocks and electrocution



## jmsokol (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been reading more about horses being shocked or even electrocuted by mis-wired trailers, incorrectly grounded engine block heaters, and power outlets or extension cords without grounds. I think that everyone who plugs a trailer or pickup truck into any type of power outlet should be using a non-contact AC tester to confirm there's not an electrical hot-skin condition on the vehicle or trailer which can be deadly to horses and humans alike. 

So please read this article I've written about hot-skin testing trailers using a Fluke VoltAlert: RV Electrical Safety: Part IV ? Hot Skin | No~Shock~Zone... 

I've also done a video that shows how to do this simple hot-skin test on a full size 40 ft toyhauler trailer: 
‪howtoseminars's Channel‬‏ - YouTube 

Both links include articles about extension cord overheating, understanding volts and amps, and picking a surge or voltage protector for your trailer. 

We're now planning a series of No~Shock~Zone seminars around the country to teach electrical safety for RVs and trailers of all types. Please contact me if your group might be interested in hosting a seminar at your rally or event. 

Also, please let me know if you think this information should be posted on any other forum here, possibly under horse health. 

Mike Sokol
[email protected]


----------



## jmsokol (Jul 24, 2011)

FYI: I've finally published my first eBook on the subject of RV and trailer electrical safety, including all the info listed above plus a lot more. No~Shock~Zone RV Electrical Safety

Never accept feeling a shock from any trailer or RV. Always get it fixed immediately. 

Mike Sokol
No Shock Zone


----------

